# NeoOffice



## beaumanoir (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
J'utilise neoOffice depuis longtemps sans problèmes mais depuis que j'ai installé la version 3.1.2, je n'arrive plus à effectuer aucune opération mathématiques. J'ai changé le patch 1 plusieurs fois sans succès. 
Y a-t-il autre chose à faire que de virer cette version et de recommencer le téléchargement ? 
si oui, n'y a-t-il aucun risque pour les documents ?


----------

